# Any T-Shirt Fulfillment Services That Have Low Base Price To Print One Color Jobs



## C.Y. (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi there I need someone to point me into the right direction if there is any. I'm looking for a t-shirt fulfillment service like cafepress, printmojo, printfection, etc. that doesn't charge a high base price for plain one color jobs. 

For example a plain black design but yet clever idea on a white t-shirt or the opposite like white on black. The problem is that if I use the other fulfillment services I will barely may profit because who wants to buy a black on white t-shirt for $17,$18,plus dollars. When base price is $14.99 and I only make like $3-$4.00 profit. They may like the design but not like it enough to spend that kind of money on it.

I'm looking for low minimums like 1 to 10 because I just started out.
Any help will be great!!!!!!!


----------



## gb3 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm sure there's a million people that will make you one color shirts for way less then 15 buck probably closer to 6-7
let me know if you need more help depending on quantity you might even find them less


----------



## C.Y. (Oct 8, 2009)

gb3 said:


> I'm sure there's a million people that will make you one color shirts for way less then 15 buck probably closer to 6-7
> let me know if you need more help depending on quantity you might even find them less


Can your recommend any place? And I was looking for something like print on demand like the other fulfillment services.


----------



## pwhite20 (May 20, 2009)

Have you tried just checking with the local screen printers in your area? You'd probably have to purchase a minimum quantity of shirts, but the price would probably be pretty low for a 1 color shirt.


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

Check out the sites in my signature. I have a Brother GT-541, so I can't print on black shirts...yet. But, you won't have to limit yourself to 1 color if you don't want to.


----------



## C.Y. (Oct 8, 2009)

pwhite20 said:


> Have you tried just checking with the local screen printers in your area? You'd probably have to purchase a minimum quantity of shirts, but the price would probably be pretty low for a 1 color shirt.


I was just wondering if there is anything like cafepress, printmojo, and so on because I like the concept of just advertising my shirts and then people can go to that site and order. All I have to do is come up with the designs.


----------



## LeMonstre (Mar 24, 2009)

Storenvy - Building a social online store community. 

If that's not what you need let me know and I have another suggestion but have to find the link etc


----------



## C.Y. (Oct 8, 2009)

LeMonstre said:


> Storenvy - Building a social online store community.
> 
> If that's not what you need let me know and I have another suggestion but have to find the link etc


Hey thanks for that link that would be the perfect site but right now I just started and don't think I can get their minimum of 36 t-shirts. I'll keep that site in mind for maybe later, you have that other link?


----------



## gb3 (Sep 17, 2009)

tried to pm you back but your inbox is full
Gary
[email protected]


----------



## FarmerLarry (Sep 11, 2009)

C.Y. said:


> Hi there I need someone to point me into the right direction if there is any. I'm looking for a t-shirt fulfillment service like cafepress, printmojo, printfection, etc. that doesn't charge a high base price for plain one color jobs.
> 
> For example a plain black design but yet clever idea on a white t-shirt or the opposite like white on black. The problem is that if I use the other fulfillment services I will barely may profit because who wants to buy a black on white t-shirt for $17,$18,plus dollars. When base price is $14.99 and I only make like $3-$4.00 profit. They may like the design but not like it enough to spend that kind of money on it.
> 
> ...


I know this is couple weeks old, but bigcartel.com is another site but you'll have to do the printing yourself.

Larry


----------

